# Budgie Diet



## GabeB (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello! I have few questions about my bird's diet. I'd like my budgie on a pellet diet. I currently give my bird a tablespoon of seed everyday. I always give my bird a cup of pellets in his cage ready to eat but he hasn't been interested in them. Every now and then I put him on my finger and have my other hand full of pellets and he eats them like that. I'm jut not sure how to transition him over to a pellet diet. Another thing is he is not a big fruit/vegetable guy. I leave a little cup of vegetables in his cage and remove them a hour and a half after I put them in. I've tried tried giving him shredded carrots, broccoli, and apples. I've tried hand feeding him too put he only nibbles on it once and then goes plays with his toys. Any tips? :S


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

The way I got my budgies to eat veggies was to mix them with some seed on the bottom of the cage (used paper dish), so that they "found" them while foraging. Try arugula, as they seem to enjoy the spicy taste.

Another thing I do is stick a few baby carrots in the bars of their cage. They love to nibble at them!

It may take time, but soon your little one will be enjoying veggies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It can take several weeks for budgies to decide to try a new food.
Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally.

Look at the stickies in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum for lots of good tips on how to introduce new foods to your budgies. 
Diet and Nutrition - Talk Budgies Forums

The first vegetable my guys tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt). 
Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
My guys adore fresh basil, cilantro and chickweed.
They also like zucchini and red pepper.

Our Budgies Diet - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

Egg Food- Our Aviary Recipe Step By Step - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/256489-sprouting-seeds-your-budgies.html

http://talkbudgies.com/holistic-natural-remedies-[articles]/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html*


----------



## Smo (Aug 23, 2015)

I feed my budgies only Harrison's High Potency Super Fine. However, Harrison's is kibble, not pellets. 

Sandy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Smo said:



I feed my budgies only Harrison's High Potency Super Fine. However, Harrison's is kibble, not pellets.

Sandy

Click to expand...

Kibble and pellets refer to the same product.
I call Harrison's Super Fine "pellets". 

It's always best to give your budgies a variety of foods and a good seed mix
should definitely be a part of their diet as well.*


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

My success starts with baby leaves of Spinach and Coriander/Cilantro


----------

